# Templars' Grand Encampment 200th Anniversary Celebration and Commemorative Malta Jewel



## My Freemasonry (Mar 4, 2016)

​This was announced in January's Knight Templar Magazine, but in case you didn't see it, I present it here. The Grand Encampment of Knights Templar of the United States Bicentennial Committee has offered a new commemorative Malta jewel for the special occasion. 


​
The jewel was designed by Sir Knight John Bridegroom, who is well known to the Masonic community as the owner of The Masters Craft, and as the art director of _The Journal of the Masonic Society._ He designs custom jewels and jewelry for Freemasons all over the world.

From the KT magazine:
_The Grand Encampment, as a part of its bicentennial celebration, has minted a unique Malta Jewel to be presented to those who are knighted on or after August 15, 2015, and throughDecember 31, 2016. These jewelswill be in the new member packetssent to these Sir Knights based uponinput into MMS (YRIS). In some cases they will be presented when theOrder of the Temple is conferred atspecial events or classes. Requests tobe considered a special class shouldbe directed to the Grand Master forapproval. If the Grand Master designates such a class, it will be coordinated with the office in Houston. _
_Those who are already Sir Knights may purchase one of these jewels;however, these will have a slightlydifferent ribbon to distinguish themfrom the bicentennial candidates’.These jewels with solid black ribbonsare available to our Sir Knights assouvenirs and cost $25 each. Theymay be purchased from Grand Encampment officers including department commanders or directlyfrom the office in Houston. If purchasing from Houston, it is highlyencouraged to send an order fora Commandery or Grand Commandery to avoid the excessivecost of sending individual jewels.The Grand Recorder would prefernot to receive 3,000 orders of onejewel each._​Meanwhile, for information, pricing, and a registration form about the 200th Anniversary Celebration in New York on July 22rd, 23th and 24th, 2016, CLICK HERE. 

Registration deadline is June 1st, so don't procrastinate.

The preliminary program is:

Friday, July 22
Night Cocktail reception, (6:00pm – 7:30pm) Cruise on the east River, or other location (details forthcoming) 
Night Cocktail reception, (6:00pm – 7:30pm) Cruise on the east River, or other location (details forthcoming) 
Saturday, July 23
Morning: tiled order of the temple at Grand Lodge of NY in period costume
(Number of Candidates limited to 100). 
Afternoon: Re-enactment of organizational meeting. Location TBD
Guest Speakers: Mr. Mike Neville, London, England; and Mr. Pierrie de Ravel de Esclapon, Vice President of the Chancellor Robert R. Livingston Library in NYC. Brevities from SK Duane Vaught, MEGM and MWGM Jeffrey Williamson. Ladies and Guests invited. 
Sunday, July 24
11:00am Church Service –Church of the Incarnation 35th Street and Madison Ave ( The Church of Ted Harrison, PMEGHP)
Class A uniform 
See the website for registration prices, hotel rooms, and form.​The Bicentennial's hotel is the Martha Washington Hotel (soon to be renamed The Redbury) in New York, and the rate is $221/night. Registration fee for the event is  $50/person. Optional New York area tours are offered.

Continue reading...


----------



## ChristopherNance (May 29, 2016)

Has anyone outside of NY successfully registered for this? I have had no reply from the POC Judi Stern about my submitted registration.  have already purchased my plane ticket and scheduled the time off work. I would be really be disappointed to miss the event. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 4, 2017)

This is the jewel that I received when knighted instead of the regular Maltese Cross. Great looking on uniform.


----------

